# [H] - Area54/Un'Goro/Sen'Jin Klinge und Krug sucht...



## Niuta (9. Mai 2015)

*Wir suchen:*

Leute die mit uns gemeinschaftlich unserer Gilde Leben einhauchen.
Level oder/und Erfahrung ist nebensächlich, allerdings wäre es schon schön noch ein paar zusätzliche Level 100 Chars in der Gilde zu haben (zwecks Instanzen etc)
Bei uns findet das Gildenleben meist abends oder am Wochenende statt, da der Großteil unserer Mitglieder beruflich wie auch privat (Familie und Co.) doch recht eingespannt ist.

Wir suchen Leute, die gerne mit anderen zusammen spielen und auch die Zähne auseinander bekommen.

Ein "Hallo" oder "Tschüss" im Gildenchat ist generell schonmal nicht verkehrt.

Also, vor allem anderen ist uns ein respektvolles und freundliches Miteinander wichtig.
Ausserdem suchen wir weiterhin Mitglieder für unser Twinkprojekt "Krabbelgruppe".

Letzteres ist ein Projekt aus mehreren Twinks die zusammen regelmäßig Instanzen besuchen und dadurch einmal andere Klassen/Rollen ausprobieren können.
Genaueres hierzu kann gerne auf unserer HP erfragt werden oder direkt bei uns ingame.

Wir bieten ein funktionstüchtiges TS, ein Forum zum Austoben und eine erfahrene Gildenleitung die gerne mal unter die Arme greift und mit Rat und Tat zur Stelle ist.

*Wir sind keine Ablagestelle für Twinks die vielleicht einmal im Monat entstaubt werden.*

*UPDATE*

Zur Zeit arbeiten wir daran, eine kleine Raidgruppe auf die Beine zu stellen.

Hierbei gehts uns vorrangig nicht um Schnelligkeit etc. sondern primär darum, unseren Gildenmitgliedern die Möglichkeit zu geben, auch etwas vom Raidcontent zu sehen.

Wer Interesse hat, sich am Aufbau zu beteiligen, kann sich gerne bei uns melden.

Vorrangig suchen wir hier einen Tank und 1-2 Heiler. Allerdings herrscht bei uns atm. auch ein Mangel an Magiern und Schurken.

Vielleicht fühlt sich hier ja der eine oder andere angesprochen 

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, meldet euch einfach ingame bei Brumkreisel (Olle#2144) oder Niuta (Tiffy#2636)

oder:

http://klingeundkrug.host.allvatar.com


----------

